# NEW CHINO PICS - 7 MONTHS



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

*this was two weeks ago, he loves his bully stick...*










*This was today in our neigborhood... Enjoy!!*

*He is 7 months, weighing in at 54 lbs.*


















*He's so good with the "watch me"

*









*The following 4 pics are my pathetic attempt to get him to "stack"! haha.. This was the first time Jaime brought a camera to our walk, and it was hard to get him to pull after training him not to LMAO*


































*This is the neighborhood park. Never any kids in it. Perfect for my boy!*


























































*This is the first tunnel that he has been through since he got his Puppy CGC at Canine Sports Academy*










































*THANKS FROM O.Z. JAIME AND CHINO!!!!*


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

I can't believe how much hes grown! Hes looking great!


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

i thought chino was way older than that? huh i guess not lol.
he's looking great OZ. keep up the good work G


----------



## Sadie's Dad (Jul 9, 2009)

He is looking good OZ congrats


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

wow, chino is only 7 months old? I thought he was older than that! My babies are 5 months old... I thought you'd have been here longer than this! lol Chino is looking haaaandsome!


----------



## Roxy_Nie (Oct 10, 2008)

He's looking great....


We can also see that someone's not neutered....LMAO


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

He is looking really good Oz. Yep I thought Chino and Vendetta were close in age and she is will be 10 month on the 20th. Well nontheless he is a Handsome boy.


----------



## SEO (Jul 7, 2009)

Chini is cool, I like chino Boy.


----------



## mygirlmaile (Mar 26, 2009)

Hes sucha handsome boy.  I <3 Chino.


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

american_pit13 said:


> I can't believe how much hes grown! Hes looking great!


Thank you! Makes me think of the giant lapdog question... LOL



Nizmo357 said:


> i thought chino was way older than that? huh i guess not lol.
> he's looking great OZ. keep up the good work G


Thanks bro, we work hard, we play hard. He had a blast on the playground!!



Sadie's Dad said:


> He is looking good OZ congrats


thanks dude!! means a lot!



Indigo Bully Connection said:


> wow, chino is only 7 months old? I thought he was older than that! My babies are 5 months old... I thought you'd have been here longer than this! lol Chino is looking haaaandsome!


Yeah theyre not too far apart! He actually turned 7 months TODAY



Roxy_Nie said:


> He's looking great....
> 
> We can also see that someone's not neutered....LMAO


Youre infamous for this..... Aren't you?....

and yes he will be intact until he matures a bit more



MY MIKADO said:


> He is looking really good Oz. Yep I thought Chino and Vendetta were close in age and she is will be 10 month on the 20th. Well nontheless he is a Handsome boy.


I know! Everyone thinks he's either younger or older! You guys know Krissy? the girl from LA with Compa? He's two days younger or older.. I can't remember which. Thank you Sharon.



SEO said:


> Chini is cool, I like chino Boy.


ME too! Can't get em to do tha batman tho LOL



mygirlmaile said:


> Hes sucha handsome boy.  I <3 Chino.


He says thank you... And wants you to mail him some treats. He complains that I don't spoil him enough


----------



## hell no they wont go (Oct 4, 2007)

oh he is turning into a great looking dog!!


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

hell no they wont go said:


> oh he is turning into a great looking dog!!


Dude! He's still such a midget, it takes an outside point of view to remind me how big he is...  He seems so small. until I hug him, or pick him up, or I see a picture of him (like the ones on the slide)

He's getting his grown man face on but to me and Jaime, that face will always smell like puppy breath!!!!


----------



## hell no they wont go (Oct 4, 2007)

StaffyDaddy said:


> Dude! He's still such a midget, it takes an outside point of view to remind me how big he is...  He seems so small. until I hug him, or pick him up, or I see a picture of him (like the ones on the slide)
> 
> He's getting his grown man face on but to me and Jaime, that face will always smell like puppy breath!!!!


lol. pretty much the same here only withg my boys head...i dont think its so big but everyone says onyx has a huge head.lol i also felt like he wasnt growing much around 7 plus months...but i changed my mind after he tried fiting in my lap and there wasnt room for him ne more. he looks like hes getting big to me though. i can still see puppy in chinos face though.but no doubt hes starting to grow into a dog!


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

hell no they wont go said:


> lol. pretty much the same here only withg my boys head...i dont think its so big but everyone says onyx has a huge head.lol i also felt like he wasnt growing much around 7 plus months...but i changed my mind after he tried fiting in my lap and there wasnt room for him ne more. he looks like hes getting big to me though. i can still see puppy in chinos face though.but no doubt hes starting to grow into a dog!


I think every owner will always be able to see the puppy in their dogs face. That's the great part of raising them. *sigh*


----------



## hell no they wont go (Oct 4, 2007)

very true...call me wierd but the thing i miss most about puppies that grow up is the puppy breath!!!! i think puppy breath is so cute.:angel:


----------



## GOODGIRL75 (May 14, 2009)

just courious whats a bully stick????? my coco loves to chew wood any thing wood....


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

GOODGIRL75 said:


> just courious whats a bully stick????? my coco loves to chew wood any thing wood....


It's an overpriced dog chew. its durability, well that depends on how hardcore of a chewer your dog is. The more you buy, the cheaper you get. They don't smell bad and theyre not too bad for the pooches!


----------



## hell no they wont go (Oct 4, 2007)

StaffyDaddy said:


> It's an overpriced dog chew. its durability, well that depends on how hardcore of a chewer your dog is. The more you buy, the cheaper you get. They don't smell bad and theyre not too bad for the pooches!


never used a bully stick but i heard its made out of bull genitles...is that true?


----------



## ~StangChick~ (Jan 1, 2009)

Chino looks great...looks like he is having fun..nice work!


----------



## staffylovin (Feb 9, 2009)

Handsome Dog buddy


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

hell no they wont go said:


> never used a bully stick but i heard its made out of bull genitles...is that true?


lol... i dont know about that. ill look tho LMAO



~StangChick~ said:


> Chino looks great...looks like he is having fun..nice work!


thank you every minute is worth it



staffylovin said:


> Handsome Dog buddy


thanks dude!!


----------



## hell no they wont go (Oct 4, 2007)

lol im pretty sure they are tho. i hear it all the time. thats why i never buy ne for onyx cuz i dont feel like touching a bulls junk lol.


----------



## Brandys_BabyJayda (May 27, 2009)

AWW he is looking great!!


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

Brandys_BabyJayda said:


> AWW he is looking great!!


thank you so much!


----------



## HappyPuppy (Oct 11, 2007)

Wow, he's getting big. He looks GREAT!


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

thank you! hes HEAVY!!!


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

yay i love chino! finally some new pics!


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

meganc66 said:


> yay i love chino! finally some new pics!


i TOLD you i was on it


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

StaffyDaddy said:


> i TOLD you i was on it


you were only ON it because i called you out, suckaaaa


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

meganc66 said:


> you were only ON it because i called you out, suckaaaa


if i had three hands i would post pics every week. Jaime and I are lucky when we get a day off together


----------



## PBN (Aug 1, 2009)

I thought Chino was like 2 years old. xD

He looks nice tho.


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

PBN said:


> I thought Chino was like 2 years old. xD
> 
> He looks nice tho.


Dude! Where ya been? LOL

You might be confusing him with his daddy champ. He's 3 and some change


----------



## PBN (Aug 1, 2009)

The one in your avatar?


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

PBN said:


> The one in your avatar?


Thats chino!


----------



## Elvisfink (Oct 13, 2008)

Very, very handsome guy. He's really coming along nicely. :thumbsup:


----------

